# Como se llama el elemento



## Jimmyisthebest (May 31, 2008)

Me e vuelto loco por usar el buscador y no abrir el tema  pero como no se a que me refiero... 
Bueno, hola, mi duda es el nombre del elemento que he de poner en el circuito electrico para que varios condensadores se descarguen uno detras de otro con diferencia de poco tiempo, no todos de golpe al perder la tension, ofrecer un retardo al segundo condensador y al tercero mas retardo que el segundo...
Gracias, el tema lo e metido en principiantes por que la verdad es una tonteria pero...


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

lo unico que conozco que puede ofrecert un retardo a la tensión, son bobinas.

unas cuantas espiras de alambre esmaltado de un diametro que t permita manejar la corriente que el circuito consume.
colocas un capacitor y una bobina entre ese capacitor y el que le sigue, y asi sucesivamente.

o simplemente colocando los capacitores en serie, el primero se queda sin tension y comienza a descargarse sobre el segundo, luego este hace lo mismo con el tercero y asi sucesivamente.

saludos.


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (May 31, 2008)

ok, gracias, los condensadores tenia pensado poner 5 o 6 en serie, entonces ¿ no se descargaran todos a la vez?, lo de las bobinas el problema esque de esos condensadores ya va a una bobina para generar un campo magnetico, por lo tanto si pongo las bobinas en serie una detras de otra, ¿no actuarian todas a la vez como electrimanes?


----------



## pepechip (May 31, 2008)

Hola
la verdad es que das muy poca descripcion de lo que quieres realizar, asi como de que manera tienes puestos los condensadores. De todas formas si te puede servir para algo te indico que los condensadores los puedes descargar poniendoles en paralelo una resistencia.

Con la resistencia todos empezaran a descargarse al mismo tiempo, pero variando el valor de la resistencia que pongas conseguiras variar el tiempo de la descarga, de esa forma conseguiras que cada condensador complete su descarga en forma secuencial.

Ya que como tus conocimientos de electronica parecen elementales, he pensado en esta opcion tambien elemental. Si no es esto lo que buscas, intenta ser un poco mas descriptivo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 31, 2008)

Jimmyisthebest dijo:
			
		

> Me e vuelto loco por usar el buscador y no abrir el tema  pero como no se a que me refiero...


Nosotros tampoco... No es mas facil decir directamente *cual es* la aplicacion?


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (May 31, 2008)

mi aplicacion es con un colega que sabe mucho de fisica, poner en practica el proyexto de un coilgun o cañon gauss pero en vez de electro imanes, con condensadores que descarguen la energia en una bobina, pero nuestro proyecto lo queriamos hacer con varias bobinas a lo largo del tuvo PVC en este link teneis un coilgun con una bobina http://www.thinkbotics.com/military.htm nuestra idea seria la imagen adjunta


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2008)

El tema cañon de Gauss o cañon de Rampa se trato en el foro

Y yo personalmente participe bastante en el tema pero lo abandone debido al riesgo intrinseco que esa aplicación podria traer a quien la arme y/o emplee.


----------



## pepechip (May 31, 2008)

Jimmyisthebest dijo:
			
		

> Me e vuelto loco por usar el buscador y no abrir el tema  pero como no se a que me refiero...
> Bueno, hola, mi duda es el nombre del elemento que he de poner en el circuito electrico para que varios condensadores se descarguen uno detras de otro con diferencia de poco tiempo, no todos de golpe al perder la tension, ofrecer un retardo al segundo condensador y al tercero mas retardo que el segundo...
> Gracias, el tema lo e metido en principiantes por que la verdad es una tonteria pero...



Pues anda que no ha cambiado nada el tema. No tiene nada que ver.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

La verdad es esa, hay formas de retardar la energia electrica, pero necesitamos saber o conocer con la mayor precision posible tu invento asi podemos ayudarte...

a menos que sea secreto de estado para derrocar algun presidente o atacar algun pais del primer mundo, no es necesario esconder información!
nadie aqui t juzgará de nada, y menos por retrasar la energia...
jejeje
nos vemos por ahi.


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (May 31, 2008)

no escondo información , solo que la cosa es tan simple como en el gif animado, que una bobina se electroimante primero, la segunda despues cuando la primera ya no este circulando corriente electrica, y la tercera o cuarta lo mismo, osea 1º se imanta una bobina luego la otra y etc, no todas ala vez ya q no haria efecto, esk el coilgun se suele hacer con una bobina solo pero lo que mola es intentar retorcer,  y lo de los condensadores venia a que las bobinas las conecto estos mismos para soltar la energia de golpe


----------



## electrodan (May 31, 2008)

Me parece que servirían 3 señales cuadradas desfasadas 90 grados.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 31, 2008)

lo que yo eh visto de esos cañones es que llevan un secuenciador comun y silvestre y el tiempo no es lineal, el que vi tenia 4 555 con su tiempo cada uno el primero disparaba al segundo y asi sucesivamente, de cuanto serian los capa, ? Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

los capacitores deben ser de lo mas grandes en capacitancia, pero debes tener cuidado con la aislacion. ya que esos dispositivos, se manejan con voltajes conciderables.

a mi parecer ese sistema solo encuentra finalidad util en los resonadores magneticos, de uso medicinal.


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2008)

con u CI 4xxxque tiene compuertas trigger haces retardos, hasta 6  asi que 6 retardos.
o si quieres hacer ua secuencia con un conocidisimo 4017 que tiene salidas decimales y casi nada de imaginacion logras lo mismo.
ahora que ......si quieres esa secuencia que tienes que usar algo de electronica es seguro, con una bobina o una zanahoria solo no lo lograras.
podria uno se quisiese res tacaño en esquemas hacer que al descargarse uno active un T. que inicie al otro....pero con un Ci se logra precision y no salen nada.

PD: no se por que en este foro son tan amigos del 555, yo desde que me inicie y vi las aplicaciones de una compuerta y que en un solo chip hay 4 o 6 ya no use jamas un 555.
pero bueno, cada quien sale con la cuca que mas le gusta   

PD2: que ganas de joder tiene el ser humano......mil formas de destruir, de tirar balas.
es mejor una pistola comun, esa pedorrada de fisica necesita baterias.......una pistola no.....la energia la tiene la misma bala (la polvora).

HONRA a la fisica y usa la cabeza:
busca aplicaciones un poquitin mas utiles.


----------



## asherar (Jun 1, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...HONRA a la fisica y usa la cabeza: busca aplicaciones un poquitin mas
> utiles. ...



No solo de balas vive el hombre. 
Yo hace un rato vi un proyecto parecido pero lo mandaron a moderacion. 

El mecanismo de sincronizar el impulso se lo usa en aceleradores de partículas 
(en física) y en algunos trenes magnéticos. Esto es porque el impulso se debe dar cuando el móvil todavía no ha llegado al centro de la etapa aceleradora electrostática o bobina,  respectivamente.

En los láseres gaseosos de "cátodo segmentado" se requiere disparar capacitores de 
alta tensión en secuencia exacta para excitar el medio activo (gas), a medida que el pulso 
láser va avanzando por él. 
Se empieza disparando el segmento de cátodo en una punta, y la descarga avanza hacia la otra punta casi junto con el pulso láser. Cada tramo de cátodo se dispara al recibir la emisión 
de UV de la descarga del  segmento anterior, o se ajusta el retraso de cada tramo con la inductancia de cada conexión desde un "spark-gap" único.  
Es algo parecido pero en otro ámbito. 

Mi idea para tu proyecto sería usar el propio móvil como elemento de disparo. Por ejemplo con 
un optoacoplador ubicado a la entrada de la etapa. Cuando entra el móvil se acciona la 
bobina. 

Pero estoy de acuerdo con "fernandob". Yo me dedicaría a otro tema. 
Por ejemplo a esto.

Suerte !
.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 1, 2008)

encontre esta web donde explica la construccion de uno utilizando un Cd4017 y un Ne555.

http://www.practiciencia.com.ar/cfisicas/magyelec/electromagne/canon/index.html

El sistema desarrollado en esta pagina no lo veo muy eficiente.
La mejor forma de hacerlo seria poner delante de cada bobina  una barrera de infrarrojos, acoplada a un tiristor de modo que cuando la barrera se vea interrumpida provoque el disparo de este.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 1, 2008)

Antes que eso "barreras de luz" usaría detectores inductivos. Es más eficiente y da menos problemas al tratarse de metal.


----------



## Traviato (Jun 1, 2008)

Aquí hay una revista con un proyecto completo:


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/93588148/Nuts.and.Volts-March.2008.rar
```

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 1, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Antes que eso "barreras de luz" usaría detectores inductivos. Es más eficiente y da menos problemas al tratarse de metal.


tambien lo habia pensado, pero no se si se veran afectados por el campo magnetico generados por las bobinas


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (Jun 1, 2008)

bueno bueno estudiare todas las respuestas a ver que tal ,ahhh y el numero de la revista perfect¡¡¡ 
y no esk desee matar a nadie, pero todo experimento o aplicacion electronica sirve para aprender sobre los elementos que aplicas en dicho proyecto .
Aaa u los condensadores me van a conseguir unos de 18 microfaradios, que eso aun no lo controlo yo muy bien la medida, ya que me e intentado informaciónrmar en internet y en los proyectos coilgun, con una tension de 12V en el proyecto pone 1000V citado textualmente:
1000V @ 300J Source 6.18J kinetic 39.3m/s. Single coil, SCR switching and 16 seconds charge.
 Projectile: 8 grams, 7.6 mm dia. Powered by 8 AA.(usease 12V),
que es el proyecto de el primer link que e puesto en el tema.
Gracias por su interes...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2008)

Jimmyisthebest dijo:
			
		

> y no esk desee matar a nadie..



ni andar tirandole a los pajaritos ......heee  :x


----------



## Dano (Jun 1, 2008)

18 uF  a 1000v no es mucho, consigues más potencia con un condensador de cámara de flash

Para este proyecto vas a necesitar más que 18 uF, con 300uF estaría bien (éste es mi punto de vista personal, si hacemos algo pues que sea en serio)

Usar pilas para cargar los condensadores creo que es un desperdicio a menos que sean recargables.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 1, 2008)

Dano, creo que lo de usar capas de 18 uF obedece a que alguien le dijo que los C grandes eran caros. La idea es hacer un banco de capacitores con unos cuantos para alcanzar el valor de 600 uF. Por lo menos lo puede comprar en cuotas   

Aparte: Les dejo una formulita para calcular la velocidad del proyectil. 
Como la energía cinética final es :  E = 1/2 m v^2, se debe despejar v de la fórmula. 

v = raiz ( 2 E / m ), con m en kg y E en Joules da v en m/s

Leí que la masa del proy. es de 8 gramos. Con E = 300 Joule m = 0.008 kg, con eficiencia = energética de 100% daría:

v = raiz(600/0.008) = raiz(600000/8) = 100 raiz(60/8) = 100 raiz(7.5) = 274 m/s

Claro que una parte de la energía se va en pérdidas.
Supongamos que la eficiencia energética sea 50 %, entonces la velocidad sería:

v = 274 raiz ( 0.5 ) = 274 (0.707) = 193 m/s (que es mas de la mitad)
.


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (Jun 2, 2008)

y q proyecto seguiriais vosotros, yo esk mire el q mando diselc: 
http://www.practiciencia.com.ar/cfisicas/magyelec/electromagne/canon/index.html
y lo veo interesante pero no se si seria mejor con condensadores o aplicar condensadores a ese mismo proyecto en vez de la fuente de 24v


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 18, 2008)

jejeje compilla, con capacitores de 18uF gastarias mas que con los de 330uF para que te den los 300 julios.    si te dicen que a 1KV y 600uF te dan 300 julios, imaginate cuantos capacitores debes de poner para lograr ese trabajo, si tus cap son de 18uf y a 100vols deberias de poner como minimo 10 capacitores en serie para soportar ese voltaje y lo peor de todo es que cuando los pones en serie la capacitancia disminuye a 

1 / (1/C1 + 1/C2  +...... + 1/Cn) = C tot
esto te da un total de 1.8uF   asi que tendrias que poner como 200 capacitores para lograr tu objetivo. asi que mejor consiguete los capacitores grandes, o he conseguido en los talleres de computo, donde tienen las fuentes de computadoras descompuestas, se las pides y consigues 2 capacitores de 220 a 470uf  a 250 volst.

y para disparar en secuencia las bobinas creo que es mucho mejor los optos que el circuito propuesto en ese link.
suerte en tu proyecto.


----------



## aprendis (Jul 31, 2008)

hola......... podrian decirme como entrar a la discusion del cañon de rampa? porque lo busco y lo busco pero no lo encuentro en el foro......... 

gracias

salu2


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 31, 2008)

300uf x 450 v  $ 8.5 = U$s 2.8

para el que guste, ahi una oferta en electronica argentina de 100.000 uf 25v a $10. Sauerte


----------



## Nico17 (Ene 8, 2009)

Este banco de capacitores us un poquito mas grande! Jajajajaja  





Saludos!


----------



## GomezF (Mar 17, 2010)

jajaja, te imaginas un coilgun con 6 bobinas y 6 de esos bancos...

Seria una máquina temible.


----------

